# Trailer problem HELP!!



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

My utility trailer the right wheel bows out the axle isn't bent and the wheel is tightend on all the way.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Spindle's bent.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

K so need new spindle how do i replace it i dont mean to sound dumb but i'm 12


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

K20Fisher;549306 said:


> K so need new spindle how do i replace it i dont mean to sound dumb but i'm 12


 I know on my trailer the spindles and the axle are all one piece so if i bent a spindle i would have to replace the whole axle.

I just looked at Northerntool.com and it looks like they sell replacement spindles hopefully you can just replace the one spindle and not have to replace the whole axle.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks its a smaller trailer


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Most trailers require changing the entire axle to repair a bent spindle.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks I was wondering about that.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*axel*

the axle's are cheap compared to the labor tp replace the spindle considering the tube the spindle is welded to is bent outside the spring seat .it was probably over loaded so you better up the capacity of the axle .******* trailer supply's sells them, they are built to order ,unless you are lucky and it is a standard size . you will need the bolt pattern,weather the springs are on top or the bottom of the tube ,spring centers on the axle hub face measurement (the flat spot the wheel bolts to ) take's about a week to 10 days if it needs to be made .


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you up grade the axle you might need heavier hubs, rims. tires, etc....


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Its like a 5x8 utiliity and it is on leaf springs.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Take the wheel off. Then take the dust cap off and you will see the bearings. Take the cotter pin off and then take the nut off. Take the hub off and you can see the spindle. That will show you if the spindle can be taken off and replaced.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*trtailer*

how many leafs in each spring ,and is it a double eye spring ,or a slipper spring ?most new axle's in a assembly come with new hub's and bearing's installed .the wheel bolt pattern define's how much capacity the axle can be made .for that size trailer 4000lb would be a :salute:lot,depend,s on how heavy the trailer is made .


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

It was a kit trailer if that helps i will check the leafs today.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Is it one of those red kits you get from the discount houses? If so it could be a real pain. Some of them are metric, and the Brit system ones are often 3/4 spindle. Hard to find an axle beam for them. If this is the case it would be worth buying a complete assembly so you have serviceable hubs. Be sure to get a hub pattern to match your rims!

But I'd suggest investing in a more solidly built trailer. It would hold up better, handle more load and have serviceable parts.:waving:


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

no actually i think my uncle bought it from the local trailer plae harvey trailers and it has 4 leafs on each side.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Pull a hub and check the spindles before you buy anything.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry it's actually 6x12


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Turn it upside down and take everything apart.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

Is your axel a tube or channel of steel?


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

my dad checked it out and said its fine hes ben driving tractor trailers for 25 years


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Grease the bearings. That way YOU know what to look for next time.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

OLD OLD thread....but 

maybe jsut the axle is bent form being overloaded????.......just put a load on the trailer and a floor jack under the center of the axle . 

PJ


----------

